# A quick threaded pen for fun



## skiprat (Sep 6, 2015)

This is just a quick pen made with two M12 copper studs and a bit of M10 stainless all-thread. Just for fun:biggrin: It just took a couple of hours. The hardest part is threading the inside of the copper. There isn't a lot of meat left between the internal major threads and the external minor threads. If fact, I relied on the copper stretching a little as I tapped it, to stop it tearing through. 
I wrecked one piece...:frown:

Anyway, here it is. The threads are sanded down to make it more comfortable to hold.  Kinda fun, hope you like it too. :biggrin:

I just added the last pic, cos it kind of goes with the thread theme..it's a puzzle that I made a few years ago.....


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 6, 2015)

That looks great Skip. 
Being an ex-diesel fitter, I can relate to a threaded pen.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 6, 2015)

A little on the strange side, but looks like a good workout.


----------



## Hubert H (Sep 6, 2015)

Unique - now I can't wait to see what your mind/hands will come up with next.  Do you ever think of something that you haven't been able to make?  I always enjoy seeing your work.


----------



## ossaguy (Sep 6, 2015)

It's always a treat to see what you come up with......and that's a super cool pen!

That puzzle is too.Could you show us more of that too?



Steve


----------



## brownsfn2 (Sep 6, 2015)

I like it.  You did a great job finishing it too.  Great concept.


----------



## magpens (Sep 6, 2015)

Way out !! Nice result .... I really like it !!


----------



## furini (Sep 6, 2015)

Inspiring stuff, as usual!  Love it.


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 6, 2015)

Skip, 
You really screwed up this pen!:biggrin:
Definitely a new twist and unique as well!
Would you use a left handed thread for a Lefty pen?

Did anyone else think this pen is groovy?


----------



## Dale Lynch (Sep 6, 2015)

Clever idea Skip,nicely made.


----------



## Tom T (Sep 6, 2015)

Fabulous pen sir.  Really cool.


----------



## SteveG (Sep 6, 2015)

SUPER "FUN" thing you did there. My attention went first to the Macro impression...over all look and design, which is cool. Then I noticed the detail of how the writing nib followed the angle of the refill point. And of course the visible copper threads appear to have an unflawed flow from the cap to the body. It is your attention to small details like that which contribute to your consistent design successes. Nice!


----------



## bobleibo (Sep 7, 2015)

You guys with those fancy machines, the skill to use them and the vision to dream up these beautiful works of art sure make us mere mortals jealous~ 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## BradG (Sep 7, 2015)

Been playing again Steve? looks good


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey Skip as usual your talents ring loud and clear. Your love affair for nuts and bolts can be deep seated and you may need some help. But in the mean time keep up the great work. Now the pen is great bla,bla,bla,bla but to me the piece of art here is the prop the pen is sitting on. Now that is thinking outside the box also. I love the concept. Imaging trying to screw that nut on????? That my friend is true art. When I am able to get back into my shop I may have to try that in wood form. Make for a great conversation piece. Hope you don't mind. 

Super talent, man. Goes in the WOW pile.


----------



## Si90 (Sep 7, 2015)

Very nice, I like the simplicity of it's appearance and the contrast of the two metals.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Sep 7, 2015)

Your pens are always amazing Skip.. Nice job..


----------



## skiprat (Sep 7, 2015)

Many thanks all, :wink: Always appreciated. :biggrin:

Here is a little about the 3 stud / nut prop.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 7, 2015)

Only one word comes to mind to describe that pen and prop ....


Screwy!


----------



## Sataro (Sep 7, 2015)

That is a very unique pen... Well done Skip!


----------



## bluwolf (Sep 8, 2015)

As usual, very slick Skip! The proportions and visual balance are terrific. And yes, the stand is an excellent compliment to the pen.

Mike


----------



## silent soundly (Sep 8, 2015)

Shouldn't you put a nut or two on it? I would play with that all day long.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 8, 2015)

silent soundly said:


> Shouldn't you put a nut or two on it? I would play with that all day long.



Mmmm......playing with your nuts all day will ruin your eyesight. :wink::biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 8, 2015)

silent soundly said:


> Shouldn't you put a nut or two on it? I would play with that all day long.




That pen sure could be a good stress reliever. I get people who buy my nut and bolt desk clocks and they have come back to me and told me they enjoy screwing the nut on and off the bolt and it is soothing to the mind. As weird as it may sound there probably some truth to it.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey John, that is great !!! I don't remember you showing us these before....what else are you keeping from us, huh??


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 8, 2015)

skiprat said:


> Hey John, that is great !!! I don't remember you showing us these before....what else are you keeping from us, huh??



So it is true, you have me on your ignore list Shown those many times. My first love is not pen making by any means. I am a scroller from many years ago. I dabble in all sorts of woodworking. Pen making came along about 10 years ago. 

Skip 

I make over 1000 different items ( I keep making the ones that sell the best) These are some old photos but you get the jist. 

















Those baskets are my biggest seller by far.

Now that I muddied up your beautiful pen posting. I will leave. Just wanted to post that threaded nut and bolt because it is a stress reliever. I did make a clock that had 2 bolts and looked like a grape press. But of course it had a clock in it. No photo sorry. If i had to take pictures of everything I made, I could be there for quite some time. Back in the day the only reason I took pictures was to send to customers. Now everything we do in life there has to be photos.  That is why they invented facebook.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 8, 2015)

John, I have seen several pieces of your work but never knew the extent. 
Apologies if I've missed it. :redface:

I don't 'do' twitface or 'booker' and these days, this is the only site I visit.  
I can't understand the logic of posting the same stuff to the same people but on different sites. I really liked the Ozzie site, but I felt odd replying again to the same thread. I started here and one day I'll stop here.:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 9, 2015)

skiprat said:


> John, I have seen several pieces of your work but never knew the extent.
> Apologies if I've missed it. :redface:
> 
> I don't 'do' twitface or 'booker' and these days, this is the only site I visit.
> I can't understand the logic of posting the same stuff to the same people but on different sites. I really liked the Ozzie site, but I felt odd replying again to the same thread. I started here and one day I'll stop here.:biggrin:




Skip

No need for apologies around me sir. I am sorry I muddled up your post about your fine looking pen. Weather anyone sees or even takes the time to look at anything I make is fine by me. :biggrin:

As far as sites go, this is probably the most recognized. I don't Twit either and FB is a joke. All that is about selling blanks. Can't stand it any more. Every other post someone is making a simple blank and next thing they are selling them. I think and I have said this before, that I could probably become a millionaire selling blanks.


----------



## vakmere (Sep 9, 2015)

Very clever. Artistic industrial. How much for something like this or will you keep it?


----------



## skiprat (Sep 9, 2015)

vakmere said:


> Very clever. Artistic industrial. How much for something like this or will you keep it?



I don't see pens. This just a recreational hobby for me. When I kick the bucket, my wife can flog all my stuff to pay for the party...:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 9, 2015)

skiprat said:


> vakmere said:
> 
> 
> > Very clever. Artistic industrial. How much for something like this or will you keep it?
> ...




Not bad for a blind guy

If I were you Skip I would tell the wife that she keeps this web site handy. She would be able to unload your pens for a pretty penny here I too have left instructions that this would be the place to sell off my pen making wares here. I am leaving that task to my brother and instructed him to do so.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 9, 2015)

Damned predict text....  Sell, not see...:wink:


----------

